
A Taste for Pork Helped a Deadly Virus Jump to Humans - happy-go-lucky
http://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2017/02/25/515258818/a-taste-for-pork-helped-a-deadly-virus-jump-to-humans
======
DrScump
"The new virus — eventually called Nipah — is on the World Health
Organization's list of viruses most likely to cause a global pandemic. It's
the virus that inspired the 2011 movie Contagion. And just this past January,
governments and philanthropists pledged hundreds of millions of dollars to
develop a Nipah vaccine because it poses such a big threat."

Am I the only one concerned that this doctor, regardless of his sincerity,
just _packed these in his carry-on and took them on an international flight_
without using standard biohazard protocols?

